# Vista updates will not install!!!



## Graham35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi 
I have recently installed vista ultimate on my new pc, i did it as an upgrade from xp. 
Everything works fine and the pc is well up for vista showing a 4.9 in the experience index . 

The problem i have is that vista has downloaded 33 updates and they will not install, when i click the start button, then the install/ shutdown button it runs through the installing procedure for about 20 minutes than shuts down, when i next reboot the system it says "configuring updates" runs like this for about 20mins then starts as normal. 

When i check the installed updates, they all show as failed.... 

Any ideas would be appreciated. 
thanks 
Graham


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Graham


You can check in EventViewer (in the Control Panel's "Administrative Tools") to see any full error messages for the failed updates. If an error code is given, there may be a specific cause that has a quick fix. [For example, the Windows Update error code 0x80073712 can sometimes be fixed by the procedure in this Microsoft Knowledge Base article --- http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/931712 --- ].

If you haven't activated the new Ultimate, try that & then retry your updates. And, when updating, make sure to be logged in as administrator, and of course use IE to visit Windows Update.

Hopefully it will be something with a quick & easy repair.
Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I see that this problem was post in other forums. Since you are already getting help in one of them, any help we might give here could conflict and cause further problems.


----------



## Graham35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for your help

What I find is happening is that I have 33 updates in the system and they all show as failed and when I counted them I notice they are 33 different updates, plus another 33 identical to the first 33 duplicated, when I count them now they have multiplied by 8 times - same 33 x 8

I have 3 updates that have loaded successfully
Service pack 1 - for office 2007
Outlook junk mail
Capicom

My machine is now fetching the updates but not installing them, I am signed in as the administrator.

Any ideas please, I have now turned off the update to stop them multiplying further - if only my wallet could do the same.



How do I activate vista now, I do belive I did this when I set it up - but maybe I did it wrong.

I have been on other forums with this as I need to sort the problem and am willing to try anything.

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again Graham


In Windows Vista, you can tell if it has been activated by right-clicking on the "Computer" icon on the Vista Start Menu, and selecting "Properties" -- near the bottom of the screen there should be information on the computer's activation status.

To activate Vista, if it isn't already activated, simply click on the "Click here to activate Windows now" item on that same Computer Properties screen. 
_______________

Definitely take a look at the MSKB article that I linked you to in my first reply, and try that repair. It is for updates that fail with the "0x80073712" error. To see the details for what error your updates are receiving, go to the EventViewer (in the Administrative Tools in the Control Panel). Copy down the error codes involved, and any particular modules. Post the error codes here, and we'll look at possible solutions.

Just as a test, look at the list of failed updates, then search the Microsoft download website & download the first failed update in the list directly from the download website, and see if it will install manually. Download it to your desktop, and then right-click on it, selecting "run as administrator" and provide your password if prompted (do this even though you are already logged on with an administrative account). See if that helps --- if it does, try it for the next few & let us know how it's going.

Best of luck!
. . . Gary


----------



## Graham35 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi 
Thanks for your help. 

I have now managed to install the updates, by going to MS website and searching for the udates individually and installing them manually. 

However, evry day the system trys to install them again, and automatically fails, so my list gets longer as each day passes - with the same (now only 24) updates. The ones showing failed are actually installed now and it seems that I have all the current updates intalled (i think) 

My vista ultimate is activated - it was when i first loaded the software 

Here is a link to my error codes 

http://rs277.rapidshare.com/files/79363575/Update_failures.jpg 

Sorry if I have not shown the link correctly. 

Graham


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again Graham


Glad that at least the manual installation works - sorry to hear, though, that automatic updates still fails. Could you copy & paste your error codes here for us? (the link doesn't go to the page you intended).

And sorry for the delay in my replies -- I'm in an area with limited online connectivity at the moment (I'm on vacation, and in the mountains at the moment).

Best of luck & Happy New Year!
. . . Gary


----------

